# Firewire2USB



## perelin (22. Januar 2003)

Hi Allezusammen,
ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir einen iPOD zuzulegen (weils schon geil ist). Problem: Connection ist NUR (die Egomanen von Apple halt) via Firewire möglich. Nun bin ich PCler und die Standard Dose kommt ja irgendwie auch nur mit USB daher. Frage: gibt es ein Adapter, Connection Kit, Workaround oder sonst irgendwas, das mir ermöglichen würde meinen iPOD an einen USB zu klemmen?

CU

P.


----------



## goela (22. Januar 2003)

Firewirekarten bekommt man heutzutage schon fast für einen Apfel und ein Ei!
Wahrscheinlich bezahlst Du für einen Adapter (wenn es sowas für Firewire->USB gibt) mehr als für eine Karte!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Januar 2003)

Kann ja durchaus sein, dass ich jetzt Mist erzähle. Aber wie schauts denn mit dem Dateisystem vom iPOD aus? Kann ne Dose überhaupt damit umgehen?

Fragen über Fragen
lightbox

[EDIT]
Ich glaub ich leg mich nochmal ein Stündchen aufs Ohr.  
Erst lesen, dann schreiben, lightbox.  
Hab grad auf apple.de gelesen, dass es wohl geht.
*mitbrockhausaufdeneigenenschädelklopf*
[/EDIT]


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Januar 2003)

ich bezweifel stark das es einen adapter gibt.
firewire hat eine übertragungsrate von 400 Mbit/s,
USB 1.1 hat eine übertragungsrate von 12 MBit/s.
das wird nicht gehen. Und wenn es geht dann
würdest du pro mp3 um die 10 min brauchen.



hier gibt es eine 3port firewire karte
für 30€, ist recht güntig, vorallem wenn man bedenkt,
das der ipod player über 500€ kostet, da machen die
30€ auch nichts mehr aus.


----------



## perelin (22. Januar 2003)

Ja, meine recherchen im Internet waren auch nicht sher ermutigend .. scheint wirklich keinen Adapter oder sowas zu geben. Denkbar wäre ein [Firewire-Bluetooth<=>Bluetooth-USB] Verbindung, aber dann kann ich mir ja auch kleich eigene MP3 Player aus Seife schnitzen ;-)
Naja, kennt jemand Alternativen zum iPOD? Also: MP3 Player mit mind. 3Gigs Platte?

CU

P.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Januar 2003)

Hi,

klick mich

Gruß
lightbox, mittlerweile ausgeschlafen


----------



## fluessig (22. Januar 2003)

Zu USB und Firewire: Die Techniken sind dermaßen verschieden, dass ein direkter Adapter (nur Kabel mit den richtigen Buchsen) undenkbar ist.
OT: So einen 20gb mp3 Player hätt ich auch gern, cool wär, wenn er auch als externe Festplatte für mein NOtebook funktionieren könnte.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *... cool wär, wenn er auch als externe Festplatte für mein NOtebook funktionieren könnte. *



Wenn du USB hast, dann geht es doch. 
Wenn dein Notebook kein USB hat, dann hilft das hier.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## fluessig (23. Januar 2003)

Mit externe Festplatte meinte ich eigentlich eher die gebrauchsweise.
Wenn ich immer um Daten zu speichern in ein extra upload Programm wechseln muss wär das zu umständlich. Wenn man allerdings sowas wie ein Wechselplattenlaufwerk angezeigt bekommt, dann wär das cool


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Wenn man allerdings sowas wie ein Wechselplattenlaufwerk angezeigt bekommt, dann wär das cool *



Da es sowas wie ein "Wechselplattenlaufwerk" ist, bekommst du es auch als solches angezeigt.  
Ich versteh dein Problem nicht, sorry.
Wenn du dir ne externe HD kaufst, dann hast du ne externe HD.
Wenn die dann auch noch mp3s abspielen kann, umso besser.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## perelin (23. Januar 2003)

Vond den Spezifikationen her ist der Jukebox Recorder 20 ja schon genau das, was ich suche. Nur leider Pothässlich. Trotzdem, ansehen schadet ja nicht. Wird der hier in Deutschland vertrieben? Saturn, Mediemarkt, etc..? Hat das Teil jemand? Erfahrungswerte`?

CU

P.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von perelin _
> *Wird der hier in Deutschland vertrieben? Saturn, Mediemarkt, etc..?*



http://shop.mediamarkt.de/webapp/wc...d=-3&catalogId=5000&categoryId=10006&index=12


----------

